# 11 and 20



## sawtooth (Nov 28, 2015)

This morning was an awesome morning for me. I have been blessed this season beyond what I expect and far more than I deserve. I was in my stand well before daylight just taking it all in. Not long after daylight crept in, just after the crows left their roost I heard leaves crunching in the distance. A little doe was making her way toward me and picking up acorns as she got closer and closer. As I realized that I would probably get a shot this strange weight sat on my shoulders-a weight that I'm not used to. This little doe had a major significance. She represented the 20th big game animal that I've taken this year. 8 hogs, 1 turkey, and this would make the 11th deer- for a total of 20 altogether. As she got within 12 yards I picked my spot and never lost focus. The spot where I was locked on to suddenly had yellow feathers covering it up and I knew instantly that #20 was in the sack. After a short run of maybe fifty yards it was all over. I sat back down and got myself together and thanked the Lord for it all. What a great day to be in the woods. 
Toelke Chinook
Douglas fir arrow
Wensel Woodsman broadhead


----------



## bronco611 (Nov 28, 2015)

sweet, now to sears or lowes to get another freezer! You have sure been very busy this season, nice hunt.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 28, 2015)

My friend: What an unbelievable year. I can't imagine what it takes to kill 20 big game animals in one year. With a rifle it would be incredible; with a stickbow and wood arrows? I'm not sure what the right adjective is. 

There is no doubt in my mind that traditional bowhunters are , as a whole, the best predators out there. I've been hunting for 35 years, and have known some good hunters. But people like you, Robert, Martin, Mike,and several others take it to another level. Fantastic!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 28, 2015)

Dendy, you are the man.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 28, 2015)

What Todd said.

GON needs to do an article about your accomplishments with trad bows. Congratulations!!!


----------



## tee p (Nov 28, 2015)

That's incredible!! way to go!


----------



## mudcreek (Nov 28, 2015)

You did it!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 28, 2015)

I knew you would get it done!  CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 28, 2015)

Congrats man. Right after I got the text I had one of those thankful moments as well. I sat there thinking how lucky I am to have my health , no addictions and a loving wife who allows me to do what I love. Congrats again its been fun to share some of it with you and to encourage you along the way to make it happen......


----------



## robert carter (Nov 28, 2015)

Good job Sir!!! Outstanding!! I`ve been after that goal for a few years. I hit 23 and 21 when I was in a club that had two many hogs but it was really no challenge then  I killed 14 and 17 hogs then but to kill that many deer with a stickbow is a heck of a deal Outstanding..again!!RC


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 28, 2015)

That is quite a feat Dendy! Hats off to you sir.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 28, 2015)

keep on killing'

hate those things


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 28, 2015)

Very well done and very impressive sir!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Nov 28, 2015)

Very nice, congrats!!


----------



## Stephen Dendy (Nov 28, 2015)

Amazing accomplishment! Thanks for sharing and congrats!


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 28, 2015)

Good job buddy!! Heck of a year!!


----------



## WarrenWomack (Nov 28, 2015)

Congratulations! An awesome accomplishment! 

During the 82-83 season my hunting partner proposed a challenge that we try to bowkill 20 deer with our "compound bows". The area that we were hunting was half Louisiana and half Mississippi. During that time the limit on deer was one a day with no season limit, allowing us to kill two a day. I thought his idea was impossible but when the season ended he had killed 25 and I had killed 22. After the season ended he gave me a "20 Club" patch to represent our accomplishment. 





Years later we did a repeat this time he, once again, killed 25 and I was a close runner up with 24.   

During the 24 years that I've hunted with a traditional bow the best season that I've had is 13 deer in one season. I share this because I personally know, appreciate and respect the dedication, time and effort that it takes to do what you've done. Congratulations again.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 28, 2015)

I knew you could get it done. Congrats brother!! Go add some more porkers to the list or start chasing tree rats.


----------



## Poynor (Nov 28, 2015)

Awesome man


----------



## Davey (Nov 29, 2015)

awesome accomplishment


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 29, 2015)

Congrats.  That takes a lot of focus, stamina and skinning.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 29, 2015)

Good job, Congrats.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 29, 2015)

Great season and goal to reach Denny. I got to 16 last year which is not easy thing to do. Congrats. Great to be an American hunter and  a traditional bowhunter at that.


----------



## BBowman (Nov 29, 2015)

Congrats on an outstanding year Dendy!! I bet everybody in the Dendy household is fat and happy.


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 29, 2015)

Congrats Dendy. Great achievement.


----------



## JBranch (Nov 29, 2015)

Congrats, Dendy, on a great season.  Thanks for showing us all how to get it done.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 30, 2015)

Congratulations on a great season, but I bet it' not over yet.


----------



## dpoole (Nov 30, 2015)

Awesome congrat my friend not many can say they are in the 20 club with you....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 30, 2015)

Good deal, sounds like you might needs some help getting rid of that infestation you've got down there.


----------



## GrayG (Dec 1, 2015)

That is an amazing accomplishment. Congratulations!


----------



## Vance Henry (Dec 3, 2015)

I'll say it again because it fits.....Legendary.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 3, 2015)

Vance Henry said:


> I'll say it again because it fits.....Legendary.



There's another goal now and 42 days to get it done then it will be Legendary....


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 3, 2015)

Awesome Dendy; congratulations my friend.


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 5, 2015)

Heck yeah, congrats and that is a great accomplishment...do it again!


----------

